# How long???



## that's*satyrical (Apr 8, 2013)

After fur pulling do they usually kindle?  I have a doe that was pulling fur and building a nest this morning, but still no kits this evening.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 8, 2013)

She kindled!! Eight little kits.  Appear to be doing well so far


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## secuono (Apr 9, 2013)

A day to a couple days after pulling fur, but some pull fur right before or even after kindling!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new litter! 

As secuono said, does usually pull fur pretty close to kindling, but each doe has her own pattern. I've seen does that waited until after the babies were born; I had one doe that would start a week or so before. A lot of does will continue to pull for several days afterward, especially if the weather is cold.


----------



## nawma (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your baby buns!


----------

